# Pooch test!!!



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Any guesses? She would have been bred in October. (We just got her a week ago, previous owner had a proven buck running with them for a few weeks but isn't sure if she was bred or not.) I know it may be too early to tell!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs to be a bit farther along to be able to do the pooch test..


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> She needs to be a bit farther along to be able to do the pooch test..


I figured that. I'll update with a new pic every few weeks, and then I'll be able to compare! Maybe that would help others who aren't sure how the pooch test works. (That is, if she does turn out pregnant!)


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

She does have the perfect pooch to put on display... God framed it after all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.

Yes she does, LOL


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Four days later....

I feel like I'm seeing changes but, probably just wishful thinking!! You know when you're hoping you're pregnant so you take a million pregnancy tests every day and imagine that there are two pink lines even if it's way way way too soon to tell? That's how I feel, staring at her backside every day.


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

And another PUC. I can't tell a difference, yet. But she is looking wider to me, but then again I just started feeding chaffhaye so she could just be getting fat. Lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If she was bred in October she wouldn't be widening due to pregnancy yet. The best way to know for sure is to draw blood and send it in for a pregnancy test. However, if you're like me, you'll just sweat it out and drive yourself crazy wondering right up until the end. That's a dangerous approach though (for your mental health, that is!) I've had does (more than one, more than once) that I SWORE were pregnant that weren't and at least one that I had no idea was pregnant until about 3 weeks before she kidded.

Have her tested so you can sleep at night.


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's an updated picture!

She did pass the bleach test, sooo.....onder:


----------



## dudley2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Our new goat*

We just got a few goats and I noticed one had huge utters and is filling with milk. This is a picture of her I'm not sure how to tell if pregnant or when she would be do....is it possible she had kids already and just has left over milk? Please help.


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

dudley2015 said:


> We just got a few goats and I noticed one had huge utters and is filling with milk. This is a picture of her I'm not sure how to tell if pregnant or when she would be do....is it possible she had kids already and just has left over milk? Please help.


Either of those things is possible... Can you get a better pic of her backside close up and her udders close up? If you wrap your arms around her waist just in front of her udder and lift up, do you feel any hard lumps or movement?


----------



## dudley2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just went out to put the goats away for the night and noticed this on the girl I thought was pregnant......I'm guessing pregnant and in labor?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes. That looks like labor!! Hurray! Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## dudley2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

I was excited to get goats and have some kids but was hoping to wait until spring it's just starting to get really cold here.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Did she kid?


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

Updated again. I'm still not seeing any changes really, she should be two months along now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is only 2 months bred, you won't.


----------



## dudley2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

No she did not kid. I have been keeping an eye on her last night she has more discharge this time it was more dangling out it had hay stuck on it.


----------

